# Swiftwater Rescue Course this weekend, April 30th-May1st.



## justsammer (Apr 16, 2005)

*Swiftwater Rescue Course this coming weekend, 
April 30th - May 1st. Golden, Colorado*​ *Elias Leadership and Education

Still some spaces available!*

 *All participants of whitewater activities are encouraged to take a swiftwater rescue class. All paddling ability levels welcome.**
*​ 
 This course is an American Canoe Association (ACA) 2-day Swiftwater Rescue Course. This course is designed to teach both river rescue techniques and safe river-running practices in all river craft. It will be catered to the paddling interests and boat types of the participants. This workshop teaches recognition and avoidance of common river hazards, execution of self-rescue techniques, and rescue techniques for paddlers in distress. Emphasis is placed both on personal safety and on simple, commonly used skills. Techniques for dealing with hazards that carry greater risks for both victim and rescuer, such as strainers, rescue vest applications, entrapments, and pins, also are practiced. Scenarios will provide an opportunity for participants to practice their skills both individually and within a team/group context. Upon completion you will receive a Swiftwater Rescue course completion letter issued by Elias Leadership and Education and endorsed by the American Canoe Association
*The cost is $225

**All courses taught by an ACA certified level 5 Advanced Swiftwater Rescue Instructor.*​ 
*Space is limited to 10 per class.*
​ *To sign up, call 970-688-0319, or send an email to [email protected], *​ *and send a $100 deposit to: *​ *Sammer Elias, PO Box 1026, Buena Vista, CO 81211

*​ *Or sign up online.*​ *Please call or email with questions, and visit the website. *​ 
 *www.EliasLeadershipandEducation.com*
*Other upcoming courses:*

*Buena Vista, May 21-22, (Saturday - Sunday). 2 day Swiftwater Rescue Course*

*Minturn, June 4th-5th, (Saturday - Sunday). 2 day Advanced Swiftwater Rescue Course*​​


----------

